# 1050 Pull Throttle Cable Lock



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone out there have a remedy to fix the original 1050 throttle cable that locks in position when turned clockwise? I think the nylon washer in mine is wearing out. It will hold its position at low-mid rpm when locked, but when I am at full throttle and I try to lock it, it won't hold due to the full extension of the governor spring pulling back on it. Is there anyway to get these to grip better or are they shot once this happens? 

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pf

You can buy a new one. The replacements are black but other than color are exactly the same. Maybe you could change the knob to the new cable.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a link to an ebay store throttle cable $15, matching choke cable $11
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89313&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcN__Stores


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

As usual sixchows, you are the man! Thanks. 

Now I'll be a weenie and ask the guy if he has them or can get them in red... Never hurts to ask, right? Hey - we Bolens restorers are always thinking 'original' - right?? >grin<

Thanks again sixchows. 

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pf

If he can get them in red tell him I'll take a few sets as well!


----------

